# U Wisc Laryngeal Paralysis Study



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

A group at the University of Wisconsin Vet school is trying to determine the specific genetic mutations involved in Laryngeal Paralysis.

They would like to collect saliva swabs from affected Labrador and Golden Retrievers and un-affected dogs 12 yr and older. (Not 11.5.)

"
Laryngeal paralysis is a disease that most commonly affects older (9-13+ years) Labrador Retrievers and Golden Retrievers, although other breeds can also be affected. The condition results in dogs having difficulty with breathing and mobility, which can become life-threatening. 

Laryngeal paralysis is most commonly the result of a generalized progressive neurologic disease, meaning that the condition affects many nerves in the body, not just the nerve associated with the larynx (voice box). 

Although we now know the condition is genetic (inherited), the specific gene mutation(s) is not known. This study focuses on understanding the genetic mutation(s) that results in laryngeal paralysis and the changes nerves undergo as a result of the disease.
"
https://www.vetmed.wisc.edu/lab/wp-...03/Laryngeal-Paralysis-study-flyer-3-9-16.pdf

My dog Zeke was affected at 12 yrs and is part of the study. Please consider helping with the study, especially with the healthy old dogs (who likely don't carry the mutation.)


----------



## Jkuhn63 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Keith, 

My beloved dog HRCH Luke L., RIP, was affected by this. I thought he was in heart failure at first, but was diagnosed with LP. By the time he was having symptoms, he was 13 and losing coordination (walking funny). It was soon obvious that he had some type of neurologic disease going on. He also had a temporary episode of vestibular syndrome (not sure if this was related to the laryngeal paralysis). I chose not to treat the laryngeal paralysis. He always loved riding in the back seat of my truck. Took him to McD's for his favorite bite of cheeseburger at 13.5 years of age before going to vet and putting him to rest..Vet was nice enough to come to my truck so he wouldn't have to leave he backseat.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I actually have my 13 year old FC Cosmo's Concerto Charlie son signed up for the CCL and LarPar study. They are letting my vet buddy do the x-rays locally and send them in. I figured he would be a good candidate since he has never had an issue with either. I know old Jack is just one dog but I hope if enough people sign up the experts can get us some real answers!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have passed the link along to a friend who has a golden who was just diagnosed with LP. Hopefully she will participate!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a 14 year old that can participate. I will put this in my clubs newsletter. Thanks!!!


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

My 13 yr old Tiger female would qualify and her sister is here locally, and I know the owners would let me sample her.


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Still taking enrollments, swabbed my affected 13 year-old today.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

They are asking me for more information about two unaffected and one affected dog.


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

My 12 year old ylf just had the tie back surgery at Colorado State and participated in a clinical trial on gastroesophageal reflux and its possible relationship with aspiration pneumonia in dogs with lar par. She was monitored with a nasoesophageal probe for about 24 hours, then they performed the surgery. The website says they credit you $350 for participating in the study, but I received $500. Being a scientist myself, participating in this was a no-brainer for me.

http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/vth/...-with-laryngeal-paralysis-clinical-trial.aspx


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I emailed them, hoping we can participate and help in the study.


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

I took 3 labs to Madison yesterday. Great experience and received results on tests and xrays. They are looking for more dogs. Also labs and rottweilers for the cruciate study.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Bringing my LP affected 11 y/o lab to the UW Vet school in a week to participate in the study.


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

We were back in Madison this week for a follow up of my dogs in the study. They are making great progress but are in need of more labs and rottweillers. Please join the study.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

My almost 12 yr old girl was just diagnosed with LP. Are they doing any studies in the New Orleans area. I would gladly take part in the study if close by.


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

I believe they will send you a package with swabs and info. The email is [email protected] and genetic lab's phone number is 608-265-5828.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks, I just sent an email to them. I really know nothing about this and my girl was just diagnosed a week ago.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

They took DNA swabs from me. I was in New Mexico at the time. Had a definitive diagnosis. They never physically saw my dog.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there any treatment to help slow this down.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I think it may be off label, but gabapentin was prescribed for my dog. It seems to help and, even though he's pretty bad, I haven't felt like I had to have the tie back surgery done. Multiple dogs are being treated this way in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

My lab’s hind quarters are so weak that they give out on him at times. He is quite hoarse when he barks also. Hate to see him like this and his declining mobility.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Its so awful. Carson is a field champion. He started running HT after he retired. But now he's hoarse like you say, pants heavily after a 10-yard retrieve (which we don't do anymore), and is also steadily losing mobility. He now stumbles around regularly. Going up and down the stairs - well, we'll see how long he can keep staying in my downstairs room. To see this deterioration in such an athlete, in what is the canine equivalent of an Olympic medalist, breaks my heart. I'm told its linked to neurological deterioration that starts in the hindquarters, slowly moving forward. I've seen something similar in my Goldens, both with and without the LP. Carson is the worst. I discovered its not just the gold dogs, this black one is so bad.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't know until today that LP also affected the muscles in the hind legs. I just thought my girl was just getting old. I am going to put her on weight mgt ProPlan and see if that helps some. She is not overly over weight and Vet didn't say anything about her weight but I think it might help. I did contact the research clinic and they are sending me a kit to get started. I really do not like the idea of the surgery. Too much chance of aspiration and do not want to do that to my girl. She loves to eat and I put water in her food to slow her down, so I do not want to take a chance of her having the food or water go down the wrong pipe.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I'm with you about the surgery, Karen. I may consider a partial tie back at some point, but I'd rather not. If he gets a lot worse, maybe. Aspiration pneumonia doesn't sound like anything I want Carson to experience.


----------



## dogsdb37 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for you reply


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Several years ago I watched my 12 yr old dog die from LP. He went for walk and began gasping for air. By the time I got him 8 miles to vet his tongue was blue and was letting out a “yip” about every 10’seconds. Temp was past the 110 mark on thermometer. Put him to sleep immediately. He really wasn’t that bad before this attack. A terrible way for him to die and a terrible thing for wife and I to watch.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

That is so sad Tom. I am truly worried on how the end will be for my 11-year-old. The weakness in his legs seems to be progressing quickly. His bark is always hoarse. Tough to see how much he still wants to retrieve.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there nothing to give them to help with the leg weakness. My daughter watched my girl last weekend when we went to akc hunt with the young one. On Friday and part of Saturday she could get up the couple of steps to the deck but after that my daughter has to help her up. I do not have any steps so no problem at my house. She will be with us at the grand and I will use a ramp for her to get in and out of the camper. So sad for this to happen to our dogs and nothing to do about it.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I've had some limited success with both laser and acupuncture. Whether or not the success was related to the actual degeneration or to another hip/spine issue I can't tell you, but I would try both. I've had one dog that did well with laser, and Carson has done best with acupuncture. I would try both. Ultimately, I don't believe you can stop the degeneration, but both dogs had perceptibly improved mobility for a while.


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

We have had some success with long term doxy. When we took him off the weakness was alot worse and improvement within days when he went back on.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the Doxy a prescription or can I order it. I have her on a joint / arthritis supplement but willing to try anything. She can walk find and as long as on flat ground she is good. She has a lot of trouble going up small steps. Her hind legs just do not want to lift up enough to go up. We changed the camper steps to be ones that angle down and much easier than reg camper steps, I love them for me and thought they would be good for her, but we are now having to use the ramp for the truck and still help her up .


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

I got it from the vet. It is an antibiotic but helps with inflammation.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess my Homer has this, he is 14 years 5 months old and has been having trouble breathing and a hack or cough every now and then. He seems to still be a happy dog and eats well, so I'm not ready to have him put down. Am I being selfish?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

No. When he's struggling - and I'm mean struggling - to breath all the time, sure, but if he's happy, what the heck. You have to watch for a sudden closure. I am definitely not a vet but I'm sure that is an emergency. But if he's happy and getting around? I wouldn't (and haven't)


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Well I'm not sure if related, but Homer stopped hacking(coughing) as much but all the sudden he can't seen to walk. Is this the same thing?


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesTannery said:


> Well I'm not sure if related, but Homer stopped hacking(coughing) as much but all the sudden he can't seen to walk. Is this the same thing?


No, that does not sound like LP. The lameness in the hind legs is slow and gradual.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

agree with Becky. That doesn't sound like what Carson is going though. But dogs are individuals. I'd think not, but I'm far from expert


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I made the very difficult decision yesterday to put Simon down. It broke my heart to watch him have a difficult time walking. The sad part is that his mind was still young and he wanted to retrieve but his body wouldnt cooperate. I hope that this genetic issue, LP, can be eliminated some day. Grief is not a sign of weakness…it is the price of love.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

My condolences Becky. I lost Zeke to LP last June...


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Becky, so sorry to here about Simon. How long did it take for the LP to really kick in so he could not walk. My girl was just diagnosed so hope I have a lot more time. BUT as you said the hind legs is slow and gradual but so hard to watch. Thankfully she can still get around for now and no steps to go up. That has be the hardest for her.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know it comes, but it isn't an easy decision.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words Keith, Karen, and Chuck.

Karen, Simon was first diagnosed last May when I brought him in for his yearly check up. He was moving slower and I just thought it was his age. By chance I mentioned that his bark, at times, sounded hoarse. That is when my vet felt he had LP. I brought Simon to the UW Madison vet clinic in June and they confirmed it. I gave them his pedigree in which they found some similarities in other Labs they have seen with LP.

I don’t have any steps in my house other than the two to get on my back deck and into the house. One night, Simon lost his balance and fell on his back and couldn’t get upright. Just about broke my heart watching him thrash around. He was continually tripping and falling in the house. He just did not seem happy. I felt it was time to let him go and run free with the hopes that we will meet again.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Becky, so sorry to here about Simon. How long did it take for the LP to really kick in so he could not walk. My girl was just diagnosed so hope I have a lot more time. BUT as you said the hind legs is slow and gradual but so hard to watch. Thankfully she can still get around for now and no steps to go up. That has be the hardest for her.


I thought the LP and the not walking were unrelated? Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

LP causes paralysis in the hind end as well as the throat issues. 

Meredith


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

The weakness in Simon's hind legs was gradual. It never reached complete paralysis. When he would stand, his back legs would quiver. He would be okay on carpeting but not on tile and wood flooring so he would often slip and fall. He very seldom sat; but when he did, he would often collapse backwards. It was so sad to watch. His throat issues were not a real problem for him other than hoarseness when he would bark and hard, loud panting when he was excited. Even in the end, all he wanted to do was retrieve a ball or frisbee. He will be truly missed.


----------



## Kyle R... (Dec 9, 2018)

Greetings everyone. After reading through this thread I decided to register after coming across this forum recently. 

I had a Chocolate female that was diagnosed with this approximately 5-6 years ago if I remember correctly. She started sounding hoarse and panting excessively and once she started losing mobility slightly in her hind end I had taken her in. I thought old age at first but she was diagnosed with LP. I had never heard of this before. 
I had the corrective procedure done and it seemed to help for approximately 6 months with panting and possibly slightly with her rear end strength until the winter hit. She had a hard time in the snow and with stairs over her last year or two. 
About a year after her procedure, possibly a year and a half. After being happy every day and struggling with some obstacles one morning she was restless and couldn’t get up from her bed. We immediately called the vet and had to put her down. She was 15 years old. 

I applaud everyone who is taking part in this study and feel for everyone dealing with this.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

My dear sweet Raven was diagnosed with this horrible disease last spring. I wanted to have the surgery, but the vet talked me out of it. She has been happy, and mentally she is still a puppy in her mind. But strength in her once powerful hind legs is dwindling. This morning she had a really horrible episode with breathing, I think she came really close to death. Then she started breathing well again. The vet told me that when they struggle breathing, they can begin to panic, which makes it worse. He believes that she began to pass out, and because of that relaxed enough that her breathing improved. She is comfortable and has eaten, drank, and been outside since the incident. But the vet told me that she were his dog, she is at the point where he would let her go. So I have scheduled a vet to come into our home tomorrow and send her over the rainbow bridge. Such a hard decision, but I know it's the right one. I don't want her going through what happened this morning again. Meanwhile, the vet gave us a sedative to give her to keep her from having another severe episode from panic. Very sad day at our house. My heart goes out to those going through the same. It is so hard to see these once amazing athletes go this way. Hug your dog and your family, and enjoy every day.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

My condolences. Went through this a couple years ago and will say what others have, better a week to soon than a moment too late. JD


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

So sorry, Buzz. Lost one this spring in a very similar manner. Mr. Dogger is correct. You can never second guess those decisions.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, My girls hind legs have gotten weaker this past few months. I started her on pure organic protein. Figured it couldn't hurt her. Seems she has a little more bounce in her step. Her biggest problem is getting up. Once she is up she walks ok. Sometime she walks a little crooked. I hate seeing her like this. See is not in any pain that we can tell. You throw a bumper and she is all over it. I know the day is coming that I am going to have to make the same decision you have. I am with you on not letting them suffer. Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Has anyone heard of using Doxepin for LP? Someone I know has his dog on it and says it has worked wonders. I understand it is a human anti-depressant? Perhaps it keeps them relaxed enough to not go into the "panic" when things go bad?


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

lennie said:


> Has anyone heard of using Doxepin for LP? Someone I know has his dog on it and says it has worked wonders. I understand it is a human anti-depressant? Perhaps it keeps them relaxed enough to not go into the "panic" when things go bad?


Can you cite your sources? Any studies or is it all anecdotal? JD


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

lennie said:


> Has anyone heard of using Doxepin for LP? Someone I know has his dog on it and says it has worked wonders. I understand it is a human anti-depressant? Perhaps it keeps them relaxed enough to not go into the "panic" when things go bad?





JDogger said:


> Can you cite your sources? Any studies or is it all anecdotal? JD


My Raven was on Doxepin 50 mg twice per day. My Vet said that the medication is a sedative and that it also has very powerful antihistamine effects. Dogs with LP often cough and hack. The Doxepin seemed to be very helpful, especially at first. But over the last year, her symptoms continued to progress until Doxepin was not enough. It certainly didn't prevent or help with the panic during her last and worst episode. After witnessing that, I made the decision that I could not allow her to go that way, it would have weighed on my conscience too heavily.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanted everyone to know that after starting the Organic protein there was a remarkable difference after 2 months. My girls hind leg muscles seem to be much stronger. Before starting this I her hind tail bone/hip area were very noticeable. Now not so much. I also started using Nutra Thrive Canine supplement. It is a holistic supplement put out by a vet after studying Asian herbs. I have been using that for about 1 month and between the 2 , she is lot more active. Still slow to get up but once up, walks better, hind legs are not shaking when she is standing up. Her breathing has never been a big problem as long as she does not get too much exercise. I will let you know if she improves more by using these products. You can get the organic protein at Wal-Mart or Sams. Not expensive at all. The Nutra Thrive is from Ultimate Pet Nutrition. That is around 60.00 a month, but I don't care if it helps.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2019)

*vestibular syndrome*

Interesting. We lost a faithful lab to vestibular syndrome who also had LP. He actually had paralysis twice and we put him to rest with the second episode.









Jkuhn63 said:


> Thanks for sharing Keith,
> 
> My beloved dog HRCH Luke L., RIP, was affected by this. I thought he was in heart failure at first, but was diagnosed with LP. By the time he was having symptoms, he was 13 and losing coordination (walking funny). It was soon obvious that he had some type of neurologic disease going on. He also had a temporary episode of vestibular syndrome (not sure if this was related to the laryngeal paralysis). I chose not to treat the laryngeal paralysis. He always loved riding in the back seat of my truck. Took him to McD's for his favorite bite of cheeseburger at 13.5 years of age before going to vet and putting him to rest..Vet was nice enough to come to my truck so he wouldn't have to leave he backseat.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

My old girl is getting worse from the LP. She is not breathing very hard most of the time, but the hind legs are really giving her issues. She is still happy and loves her bumpers. She will be 13 this week. But she started have a rattling sound coming out instead of a low bark. Has anyone had anything like that happen. It is very strange sounding. Very hard to watch her not be able to get up if she is not on a rug. Even then she has problems. Once she is up she is ok most of the time unless she is standing still on the tile floor, than her hinds legs slide from under her.


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm very sorry Karen. It's really hard to watch them degrade. My boy has a very soft 'wheeze' on each exhale. I'm sure it will progress to something worse.... He is 13 1/2. May I ask what protein powder you are using? There are soooo many on the market, it's hard to decide.
Thanks and <<<hugs>>>.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Karen Klotthor said:


> My old girl is getting worse from the LP. She is not breathing very hard most of the time, but the hind legs are really giving her issues. She is still happy and loves her bumpers. She will be 13 this week. But she started have a rattling sound coming out instead of a low bark. Has anyone had anything like that happen. It is very strange sounding. Very hard to watch her not be able to get up if she is not on a rug. Even then she has problems. Once she is up she is ok most of the time unless she is standing still on the tile floor, than her hinds legs slide from under her.


Karen, I am so sorry to hear your girl is struggling to get up from laying down. I know exactly how you feel as my Simon had the same issue. It broke my heart. He never had any breathing issues just the hoarse type of bark. The continued weakness in his hind legs was the determining factor for when his quality of life was affected. I think of him often. Could you put some carpet runners on your tile floor so it is easier for your girl to stand? Wishing you the best, Karen.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Becky, as far as rugs I can only put so many. She chooses the tile because it is cooler for her. She has learned that if she has trouble getting up, she can bark and someone will help her up. She is happy for now and still loves to get her bumpers , eats fine most of the time. 

Marcia, the protein I was using is human all natural organic I was buying from Sam's. It comes in vanilla or Choc, so vanilla it is. I have switched to a protein chewable pill , but still for humans. Not sure how much it is helping now but can't hurt. When I started using it, it refilled out her back hips again some. Bone not showing quit as much.

I am just glad to get her pass 13 yrs old.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

My guy is definitely seeing his LP and hind end issues catch up with him. He'll be 13 in May and had his tieback almost a year ago. Has had two bouts of aspiration pneumonia but rallied back from both. Now if he even shows signs of a cough he's back on antibiotics. Try to spend every bit of time I can with him - he's pretty damn special to me. Protein powder sounds like a good addition to try! Was feeling pretty down about the whole situation a couple weeks back but am now watching a training partner's 7 year old deal with a front leg osteosarcoma. Made me realize that, even though this sucks, I've been pretty blessed to have him still around at almost 13. Damn dogs .....


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

https://cvm.msu.edu/scs/research-initiatives/golpp

MSU does a lot of research and care for GOLPP. Very informative site. I've had three labs with LP over the last 15 years, all had tiebacks: two were a success - both lived to die of something else, and one was a limited success. Make sure you use a very experienced surgeon who does a lot of these procedures - that was the issue with the last one. All three developed the insidious neurologic deficits in their hindquarters. In two cases, that is what finally forced me to put them down. 

I have used doxepin as well, with some success. And also bought a Ruffwear harness which proved invaluable (MSU recommends HelpEmUp which I have heard is also very good), along with a ramp, lots of throw rugs, and loving care and patience. It also the ONLY time I feed using an elevated food bowl. Aspiration pneumonia is the biggest danger with the tieback. One of mine had that twice and without immediate treatment with strong antibiotics it would have been his demise. 

(By the way vestibular syndrome, while very scary, does resolve over time. It's rough sledding while it's happening but the dog can get through it - without other things going on of course). 


Good luck to all that are dealing with this.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Time is getting to the end for my girl. She can no longer get up by herself and we have to help her up every time, which means when we not home, she has to lay there all day. She can barely stay up with her hind legs. Left leg is almost useless. Now the left front paw is starting to turn under when walking. Still eating find but now falls when retrieving her bumpers. Her quality of life is starting to suck. We will be making the decision in the next few weeks.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Karen, it sounds like you've done your best for her. I wish the end were different. Best thoughts.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, my girl made the decision for us. She passed away Sunday Night very peacefully at home. So much better than having to bring her in. Thanks for all the help on this site for the last year and a half.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

you have my sympathy, Karen. There is no good way for such a buddy to go, but peacefully in her sleep might be the best.


----------

